# Digestive biscuits



## Guest (Oct 12, 2001)

In the UK digestive biscuits are popular.I suffer IBS 3/4 days in very 2-3 weeks,and don't know if it's my imagination but, when I eat these biscuits and others my symptoms get real bad, bloating,pain,constipation,liquid if I do manage to go.Does anyone know anything about biscuits and other wheat type of things that may be adding to my problems.I am just coming to realise IBS is my problem and need any info I can get.Thanks.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

hi again! glad to see you posted here. anyway, my guess is still that the wheat in the Digestives (why are they named that?) likely bothers you now.when your system is really sensitive, many IBSers have found that various harder-to-digest foods such as wheat and gluten are troublesome - so it may be best to avoid gluten-based products and concentrate on eating rice. other common potential triggers (but not for everyone; you have to experiment) are refined sugar, fructose sugar, chocolate, dairy, eggs, excessively fatty foods - and basically anything "unhealthy." [This message has been edited by HipJan (edited 10-12-2001).]


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

hi again! glad to see you posted here. anyway, my guess is still that the wheat in the Digestives (why are they named that?) likely bothers you now.when your system is really sensitive, many IBSers have found that various harder-to-digest foods such as wheat and gluten are troublesome - so it may be best to avoid gluten-based products and concentrate on eating rice. other common potential triggers (but not for everyone; you have to experiment) are refined sugar, fructose sugar, chocolate, dairy, eggs, excessively fatty foods - and basically anything "unhealthy." [This message has been edited by HipJan (edited 10-12-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi again,thanks for the pointers,though I do find chocolate a good way of freeing me up.I mainly eat potatos, not really into rice.I hardly eat any dairy prods, only milk in tea.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi again,thanks for the pointers,though I do find chocolate a good way of freeing me up.I mainly eat potatos, not really into rice.I hardly eat any dairy prods, only milk in tea.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi DodgygutsSorry to say there a lot of things with wheat in Pasta,Bread,any type of biscuits,cakes,a lot of soups, ready made meals,. Wheat is used in a lot of foods for thickening, Ive suffered for 7 years now and recently saw a Dowser who pointed out the things not to eat including all wheat and rye products, red wine,coffee,chocolate,raw onions,maize/corn I also have to reduce my sugar levels and dairy levels this is hard as Im a veggie too! so infact all the nice things are cut out. But Im beginning to understand that my Wheat problem is for life and Ive got to live with it. Sainsburys does a very good range of wheat/gluten free products with things like custard creams which are actually nicer than the real thing! so there is hope.[This message has been edited by JGEORGE 250377 (edited 10-12-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi DodgygutsSorry to say there a lot of things with wheat in Pasta,Bread,any type of biscuits,cakes,a lot of soups, ready made meals,. Wheat is used in a lot of foods for thickening, Ive suffered for 7 years now and recently saw a Dowser who pointed out the things not to eat including all wheat and rye products, red wine,coffee,chocolate,raw onions,maize/corn I also have to reduce my sugar levels and dairy levels this is hard as Im a veggie too! so infact all the nice things are cut out. But Im beginning to understand that my Wheat problem is for life and Ive got to live with it. Sainsburys does a very good range of wheat/gluten free products with things like custard creams which are actually nicer than the real thing! so there is hope.[This message has been edited by JGEORGE 250377 (edited 10-12-2001).]


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

hi, dodgy, you need to have whole grains in your diet (even potatoes can bother some IBSers, especially C types), and brown rice is typically a fairly good grain to try.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

hi, dodgy, you need to have whole grains in your diet (even potatoes can bother some IBSers, especially C types), and brown rice is typically a fairly good grain to try.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi Againso give me a clue, you said "C" types.I didn't know there were many different types.Can someone tell me what they are please.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi Againso give me a clue, you said "C" types.I didn't know there were many different types.Can someone tell me what they are please.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2001)

C type is ConstipationD Type is Diarrhoea (probably spelt wrong)I might be able to help if your a C type!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2001)

C type is ConstipationD Type is Diarrhoea (probably spelt wrong)I might be able to help if your a C type!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2001)

Ok I'm a "C".I do get days of the runs (cant spell diorrea!), but I feel ok cos I feel cleaned out and am OK so long as I take in plenty of water.I feel really good once I'm empty.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2001)

Ok I'm a "C".I do get days of the runs (cant spell diorrea!), but I feel ok cos I feel cleaned out and am OK so long as I take in plenty of water.I feel really good once I'm empty.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2001)

I don't get D very often but when I do as you say you feel great....C is a far worse feeling as it leaves you feeling uncomfortable all day...I get the following symptoms bloating very very bad,severe pains,and gas and sometimes heartburn,Ive recently seen a dowser about this and these are things Ive been told to stay offWHEATRYERED WINECITRUS FRUITSCITRUS JUICESCOFFEECHOCOLATEMAIZERAW ONIONSHope this may help you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2001)

I don't get D very often but when I do as you say you feel great....C is a far worse feeling as it leaves you feeling uncomfortable all day...I get the following symptoms bloating very very bad,severe pains,and gas and sometimes heartburn,Ive recently seen a dowser about this and these are things Ive been told to stay offWHEATRYERED WINECITRUS FRUITSCITRUS JUICESCOFFEECHOCOLATEMAIZERAW ONIONSHope this may help you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2001)

thanks Jgeorgemind you the only ones I have on your list are wheat,chocolate and fruit juice.I normally drink tea all day.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2001)

thanks Jgeorgemind you the only ones I have on your list are wheat,chocolate and fruit juice.I normally drink tea all day.


----------

